# Neighbors downspout



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

I am planning to run my downspouts out to the backyard by burying them to try to alleviate some water seeping through my crawlspace walks. The question is, my neighbor has a downspout buried to our property line and pointed directly toward the middle of the side of my house about 10 feet away. Which I'm pretty sure isn't helping. Is this something he shouldn't be doing? Would I be out of line to tell him he needs to correct this. There is also a slight slope toward my house.


----------



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

The end of the pipe is where the ball is.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

AS far as I understand, a neighbor can not re-direct any drainage such that it creates an issue for you.

I nice conversation with him over a beer or two would be a good start.

Maybe a consensus that you both need to pitch in and install a drain pipe between both houses out to the street. Could make for a good weekend...BBQ and consumption of a case or two of beer. You would be surprised at how many neighbors you can get to help dig when beer and food is being supplied.

If he does not seem conducive to that approach....contact your building dept and see what the local codes are. If he is violation....let them handle it...


----------



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

He's an older guy, seems set in his ways. So I'm not sure how he'd react. I would be willing to tie into while I'm redirecting my downspouts and do the work. I plan on renting a trencher. I'm just wanting to make sure I have a legitimate complaint. It has been that way for several years. Figuring out how to go about directing it where is another discussion.


----------



## NegativeTen (Mar 29, 2013)

First of all, from the first picture that looks like more than just a 'slight slope' toward your place. 

Second, it obviously depends on local codes and regulations, but I don't know if he's really in the wrong. To me, it looks like the water would travel down that hill regardless of whether or not he has pipe to channel it or not. Probably not very 'neighborly' but may not be against any sort of code. It's certainly worth bringing up to him, though.


----------



## ratchet (Feb 14, 2012)

You might open up a can of worms. Better leave the old guy alone, after all you gotta live next to him. Find a way to resolve it on your own.


----------



## jbjones (Apr 7, 2011)

French drain?


----------



## forcedreno2012 (Nov 9, 2012)

Having been through something similar I can tell you that if his drain is causing issues then you can make him remove or re-route it. If it were a natural slope from his yard to yours you cant do anything but being as he has altered the flow of the water then he is technically causing harm to your property. We were the recipient of the water from 3 drains so I have been there. 

That being said, in todays world and in the spirit of not starting world war 3 - I would suggest taking the same approach as we did and as suggested above. Let him know that you have some water issues and some of it is caused by his downspout and work with tying his spout into your solution. That way you are not sending him his drainage issues back to him but rather working together so that you are both satisfied. 

We took ours out to meet the folks downspout next door and then joined them together and sent the water down the back in one big pipe. it wasn't the prettiest of solutions but after the grass grew back you couldn't tell and we avoided the dreaded neighbor war.

Good luck. 

Robyn


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

jjones1020 said:


> French drain?


As long as you can lead the end of it to daylight, that would be my suggestion. Ideally, you'd dig a trench wider than a trencher will though, like 12"+ is ideal. Place your filter fabric in the bottom, an inch or two of clean stone, your perferated pipe in the middle, and a lot more clean stone over the top. Finish by wrapping the top of the stone over with the fabric and place top soil back over it. You want at least 6-8" of soil over the stone, or it will likely "brown-out" in dry spells. You need some decent drop in the yard to make this all work though, or a ditch at the road..........


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I would talk to them about going in half on either 6 or 8 inch pipe, to run the 4" from the downspouts, then have the water go into a dry well at the end. If they are able bodied, it could be a project that both of you could work together, and at the end crack a few cold ones, and eat some grilled meat off a good old charcoal grill, cooked over real charcoal, not briquettes. And not one of those city slicker gas grills.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I agree with Jomama. A french drain is a long plastic tube with holes. They are at all big box hdwe. I suggest the tubing with a sock covering it. That prevents fine dirt from clogging the drain.

Since you appear to be downhill from your elder neighbor, it is your problem. Do not complicate the issue by putting un-needed pressure on your neighbor. If his drains put enough water to your house, it is not just the drains that are your concern. If he is getting the water from the ground or runoff, so are you.

If your house is in a "divot" in the landscape, you may need a sump pump to get it away from your house.

I suggest you deal with the excess water immediately. If you discuss this with your neighbor, I suggest you describe your concerns with water and ask if he has had similar problems and if so how did he handle it. Digging a trench and putting in a french drain is not such a big deal. Excess water around your house is a big deal.


----------

